# Shiping to an illegal state



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

A good member wants me to ship 4 wild reds 4" to washington. What kind of trouble would I be in if I got caught?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe you'll get a warning.

Your Piranhas would be taken away and killed in a giant underground Furnace where all illegal animals are taken.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what kind of question is that?

Dont advertise illegal shipping. This site does not condone the breaking of any state and federal wildlife laws

if caught you will get a big fine and the fish will be put down


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

it has been done! they are looking for bombs and drugs not fish


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> it has been done! they are looking for bombs and drugs not fish


Agreed, but try not to advertise this stuff on this site. We do not Condone it. But it happens. Just keep it on the DL.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> what kind of question is that?
> 
> Dont advertise illegal shipping. This site does not condone the breaking of any state and federal wildlife laws
> 
> if caught you will get a big fine and the fish will be put down


I agree and now we no your illegal to own piranhas


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I doubt you will get in much trouble but i wouldnt risk it


----------



## sh0ckerturb0 (May 14, 2006)

you'll be fine, your package wont even be opened first of all. even IF some guy opened up your box and saw fish inside chances are they wouldnt even realize what they are and that they are illegal in washington. two state biologists didnt even know the difference between pacu and piranha in whatever state that was recently. you are fine. they shouldnt even be illegal in washington... i hate laws sometimes...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

if you get caught they kick you in balls and call you a bitch.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Pacu's are legal in WA aren't they? (hint.. hint..)


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I agree and now we no your illegal to own piranhas


Wrong, I live in Ohio. legal here. but I got some pacus to ship soon.


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

just label them as Red Belly Pacu's!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Pacu's are legal in WA aren't they? (hint.. hint..)


My kind of guys









But definately dont go blabbeirng this stuff man.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

People who own piranhas in illegal states are messed up....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah dude i want to buy your red bellied pacus......








i own a tern pacu........


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> if you get caught they kick you in balls and call you a bitch.



















I love getting shipments of Pacus!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

To those who said I was blabbering

I HAVEN"T SHIPPED ANYTHING

so I haven't done anything wrong
so, I can talk about shipping to illegal states as much as I want, as long as I don't do it.

Thanks to the ones who answered my question. The 1 and only question I asked.

You guys are way too paranoid.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

be carefull, ***'s are patrolling this site:








now even *** ass's


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

even if they found a bag of fish i bet they would be to stupid to know that they are piranhas


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah alot of goof's keep there eyes on forums like this...like in winnipeg we have www.winnipegheights.com its an automotive forum..we got pigs on there 24/7 looking at our sh*t, its horrible...anyways ship the damn fish, its aiiiight


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

piranha dude said:


> even if they found a bag of fish i bet they would be to stupid to know that they are piranhas


Of course they would not be able to properly ID the fish. Hell, they can ID a fish properly when someone catches and reports it.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> be carefull, ***'s are patrolling this site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better be carefull with the *** stuff. Tibs might take offense to that.









Hater


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

hella funny stuff on that patch though


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i also say ship the fish poor guy likes piranhas and proubly wouldent move to own them "legally" so hook em up!!!  Dairy


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i agree, ship the dude the sh*t..i highly doubt they will catch him for that its not as hardcore as u think it is, i work at a place which ships parcels and they dont get deep and dirty into it...your safe bud


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

just dont send it fed ex my gf works there her handling fish = dead fish


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Only gonna risk it if I can't find someone around here.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

cant say much for airport police but i have many friends in the seattle police dept and they come to my house and feed my p! they didnt even know what it was till i told them and they could give a sh*t less. tell them they are pacu or something. to the untrained eye (unless they have a pacu to compare to) they are the same. b


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

sh0ckerturb0 said:


> you'll be fine, your package wont even be opened first of all. even IF some guy opened up your box and saw fish inside chances are they wouldnt even realize what they are and that they are illegal in washington. two state biologists didnt even know the difference between pacu and piranha in whatever state that was recently. you are fine. they shouldnt even be illegal in washington... i hate laws sometimes...


I saw that about the biologists. That was funny as hell.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

In my state, there's a $300 fine per fish.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

If they are worried about fish rather than drugs and violence this is a sad, sad world. Just remember if you do ship or get them in an illegal state be willing to pay the consequences no matter how risky or not so risky it is.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Guys its not the police that typically enforce these regulations its fish and wildife. there are so many reptiles,birds, fish etc... being shipped country to country daily.

Now chances of them busting a guy shipping one fish throgh fed ex are slim, but someone doing it on a regular basis they may be interested in....


----------



## dmopar74 (Oct 7, 2006)

tell your friend to just drive to portland. i know "somebody" who did this last weekend.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

lol i also agree what a sad world we live in ppl are gettin shot ppl are dieing of drugs and well were i live its not even safe half the time..... and there worrin about FISH WOW sad sad sad


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I would ship the fish DHL. If they ask, tell them they are fish. If they ask, "what kind of fish?" Tell the Red Belly Pacu. 99% they will not question you nor open the box/cooler etc. A certain state I know of, its up to a $500 fine per fish. I think though if someone were to get caught, a first offense would be a slap on the wrist.


----------



## brianf40us (Aug 24, 2006)

i hate these laws too. why dont they ban pit bulls they attack more people each year than a freakin piranha, but its not the fish and wildlife's fault that these fish are illegal in some states it is the people that raise piranha and realize hey i dont want them anymore lets throw them in the lake. Those are the people that ruin it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, it's more the Pacu people...I believe it was said that there hasn't actually been an instance of Ps being released...but don't quote me on that, please!

...and you don't want to open the can of worms that pit bull banning is kept in...that is ALSO people's fault, not the fault of the dogs in question. I wish we could just ban dumbasses, but I guess they have a Constitutional right to live.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Actually, it's more the Pacu people...I believe it was said that there hasn't actually been an instance of Ps being released...but don't quote me on that, please!
> 
> ...and you don't want to open the can of worms that pit bull banning is kept in...that is ALSO people's fault, not the fault of the dogs in question. I wish we could just ban dumbasses, but I guess they have a Constitutional right to live.


 Pit bulls shouldnt be banned its dumbasses that own them and have no buisness with a pet that should be banned. 
Speaking of bites. poodles bite more people each year then pits so lets ban those ugly ass dogs too.

but anyway. If you're going to do it just do it and keep it on the downlow. (you kinda already screwed that pooch by posting this thread.) I can't belive how many f*cking idiots come thru this site and request P's for sale or post Ps for sale in illegal states. I mean whatever post the thread but do your buisness thru PM.


----------



## brianf40us (Aug 24, 2006)

i agree chili dawg (hahahaha) about pit bulls. It is the owner thanks for the clear up. Like girlfriends that cheat on guys its not the girl its the owner hahahaah (boyfriend)


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

brianf40us said:


> i hate these laws too. why dont they ban pit bulls they attack more people each year than a freakin piranha, but its not the fish and wildlife's fault that these fish are illegal in some states it is the people that raise piranha and realize hey i dont want them anymore lets throw them in the lake. Those are the people that ruin it.


I can't remember when the last p was caught in US waters. Most times it is a pacu and someone couldn't id it correctly. Sorry man, but you are the reason why some dont like pit bulls, or you could have just been shaped to hate the breed cause the media.


----------



## brianf40us (Aug 24, 2006)

take some time and read the message before yours. before replying


----------



## sh0ckerturb0 (May 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I can't belive how many f*cking idiots come thru this site and request P's for sale or post Ps for sale in illegal states. I mean whatever post the thread but do your buisness thru PM.


who cares?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

if they catch you....... a man from fish and game will take you away.....
then they put you in this take out your penis lay it on an anvil.. a cold anvil
then they take a big hammer and hit your penis 3 times making it flat


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sh0ckerturb0 said:


> I can't belive how many f*cking idiots come thru this site and request P's for sale or post Ps for sale in illegal states. I mean whatever post the thread but do your buisness thru PM.


who cares?
[/quote]

If you don't why are you participating in this topic? 
This is what us grown ups call a discussion.


----------



## sh0ckerturb0 (May 14, 2006)

[/quote]

If you don't why are you participating in this topic? 
This is what us grown ups call a discussion.
[/quote]

i meant who cares if people come on here and try to buy or sell in an illegal state... its not that big of a deal. Grown ups also dont make snide remarks over the internet


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you don't why are you participating in this topic? 
This is what us grown ups call a discussion.
[/quote]

i meant who cares if people come on here and try to buy or sell in an illegal state... its not that big of a deal. Grown ups also dont make snide remarks over the internet
[/quote]

considering this is the subject matter of the topic. the whole topic is about who cares. 
And I'm sure the fish and game and DNR care as well. Thats why they are illegal and there are hefty fines for doing it.

And yes adults do make such comments on the internet.


----------



## sh0ckerturb0 (May 14, 2006)

considering this is the subject matter of the topic. the whole topic is about who cares. 
And I'm sure the fish and game and DNR care as well. Thats why they are illegal and there are hefty fines for doing it.

And yes adults do make such comments on the internet.
[/quote]

actually the topic is shipping to an illegal state. not about buying/selling in pfury forums. fish and game can kiss my butt, i know i'll never release any fish into local waters. the point i'm trying to make is whats the big deal if two private parties buy/sell in an illegal state? if they get caught thats two bad and they will suffer the consequences


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sh0ckerturb0 said:


> considering this is the subject matter of the topic. the whole topic is about who cares.
> And I'm sure the fish and game and DNR care as well. Thats why they are illegal and there are hefty fines for doing it.
> 
> And yes adults do make such comments on the internet.


actually the topic is shipping to an illegal state. not about buying/selling in pfury forums. fish and game can kiss my butt, i know i'll never release any fish into local waters. the point i'm trying to make is whats the big deal if two private parties buy/sell in an illegal state? if they get caught thats two bad and they will suffer the consequences
[/quote]

Also my point as well. what I'm saying is hey they can do what they like. But the bottom line fact is that it is illegal so why go about advertizing that you are buying or selling. Keep it between the two partys. keep it to PM's and sh*t. Because altho you say FnG and DNR can kiss your butt all day but if they were to come knocking I'm sure that wouldnt be your response. Not to say they are going to but you get what I'm trying to say. Why open yourself up to the potential of getting busted for illegal sale and or transport of a banned fish by announcing it on a public forum.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Believe me, they will go after it if they know about it.

There are reptile shows around here, and they used to sell native turtles and everything else

heres the story from odnr...big bust a while back

btw piranhas are legal here

* August 30, 2006
FIVE-YEAR WILDLIFE ENFORCEMENT ACTION AGAINST ILLEGAL REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN TRADERS
ENDS WITH FINAL CONVICTION
Thirty-five individuals convicted; a total of $16,401 in fines and $29,900 in restitution paid
as a result of "Operation E&T"

The last of a string of convictions related to "Operation E&T," an investigation into the illegal trafficking of reptiles and amphibians, was handed down last week in Delaware County Common Pleas Court. The final case concluded two years of undercover work and three years of court proceedings.

Cliff Harvey, 26, of Columbus, was found guilty of a selling native reptiles and amphibians without the proper permits - a fifth-degree felony. The value of the animals sold raised the offense from misdemeanor to felony level.

Judge Duncan Whitney ordered Harvey to pay $2,500 in fines and $10,600 in restitution to the Division of Wildlife for animals he illegally took from the wild in Ohio. The judge also ordered Harvey to serve 90 days in jail, with another 12 months of jail time suspended. Harvey must perform 150 hours of community service and remain on probation for five years.

Harvey was arrested as part of a multi-state effort launched in 2003 to crack down on the illegal sale and possession of native and endangered reptiles and amphibians. The Ohio portion of the enforcement action resulted in more than 200 charges being filed against 35 individuals. These charges included both misdemeanors and felonies.

Four of those charged were the first individuals convicted in the State of Ohio under a law that makes the illegal sale of animals with a value in excess of $1,000 a felony.

In 1999, the Division of Wildlife began strengthening regulations concerning the possession and trafficking of native Ohio reptiles and amphibians. The updated laws protect and conserve native reptiles and amphibians, while maintaining options for their use for educational purposes. *


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Leasure, you can always ship them down to an airport in Oregon, this way both parties don't have to even think about it. Just a little travel for the buyer.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Gotta have a permit


----------

